# Little update. (Jericho)



## numarix (Nov 1, 2011)

*He's doing good and eating everyday. As you can see i put a hand towel in his home so he can get ust to us. It's been 5 days and doing fine..





*

Special Thank's to Tegubuzz, rhetoricx , bk101, Bubblz Calhoun and dragonmetalhead. We know more now then when we bought him.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 1, 2011)

Anytime bud. We all start somewhere and we all need help at some point. You can take that hand towel out in a few days if you wish. If Jericho likes it, leave it in there so long as you give it a wash every so often. 

Have you tried handling him yet? Or are you waiting a while longer before trying?

Keep us posted!


----------



## Steven. (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome. Try putting a t-shirt in there, that you wore for a day. That way its got a heavy scent on it. He might be afraid of it at first, but he'll eventually go check it out and remember the scent. Good Luck. Also try the bah tub if you could get him out. It has worked wonders for me.


----------



## numarix (Nov 1, 2011)

The hand towel was used as a bath room towel, which was used by me and my girl friend so that's why i used it.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Nov 1, 2011)

You're welcome. Glad to help.  The more people who have awesome Colombians, the quicker we can work on fixing their bad reputation which so far doesn't seem to be deserved.


----------



## numarix (Nov 1, 2011)

Sounds good to me.

We just got home and he made a mess of the tank and also sheded half his body by the looks of it.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Nov 1, 2011)

shredded half of his body? is he okay?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 1, 2011)

BillieJeAn said:


> shredded half of his body? is he okay?



He said shaded. As in he shed half his body.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Nov 1, 2011)

Haha oops.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 1, 2011)

_Ditto on we all started some where and that's what the forum is for . My first tegu was Spaz a Colombian and impulse buy. She gave me a crash course in tegu care from near death to spokes Colombian and I've had at least one ever since._


----------

